# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Phân phối máy làm đá viên giá lẻ rẻ như giá buôn

## lehoang9999

CÔNG TY CP ĐẦU TƯ CÔNG NGHỆ LÊ HOÀNG 
Chuyên nhập khẩu và phân phối máy móc công nghiệp, nông nghiệp trên thị trường toàn quốc
Nhà nhập khẩu và phân phối chính thức Máy làm đá SCOTSMAN của ITALIA; HOSHIZAKI của NHẬT; SUNTIER
Để giải nhiệt cho mùa hè, Công ty có nhiều chính sách hỗ trợ về giá rất hấp dẫn cho khách hàng
- Mua máy làm đá... tặng thùng trữ đá
- Mua máy làm đá... tặng thêm 6 tháng bảo dưỡng miễn phí
Mọi nhu cầu của Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn thêm thông tin
- Hotline: 09 777 30 666 
- Web: www.lehoangjsc.vn
Email: huonglana11@gmail.com (Skype: huonglana11)

----------

